# scum on top of water -HELP



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i came home today from a day of shopping to find my 75 gal planated tank with a scum on top of the water ,it was as if someone poured baby powder on top of the water ,it was almost dry to the touch .it was deff weird hard for me to explain . i did notice that and wanted to add some circulation to the top half of the tank , as i did notice no t much water movement the other day i am running two filters a eheim 2215 about 6 in from the top of the tank and a fluval 205 same thing , i am running a koralia #1 pump to have some circulation ,woendering if i should aim it upwards 
this is a planted tank with c02 injection using a reactor with bio balls.
any ideas photos to follow
cheers 
thanks 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Anything change recently? Generally a scummy surface is the result of protein building up, but can also be caused by a bacterial bloom coating the surface.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*scum*

no no changes , have not done a water test .did big water change yesterday and aimed teh korolia towards the top to the tank to move some of the water ,no film this am , but still a little bit of the scum but today more of like a oil skim on the surface.and deff not the scum that was on there yesterday
thanks
tom


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like the lack of water movement that caused the protein buildup. just my guess


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ya, it usually comes from organic breakdown, which could come from food. did you overfeed by any chance?
i have that sometimes too but im too cheap to get a protein skimmer . what someone told me to do is that you can take a piece of paper towel, lie it flat on the skim surface and gentle pull it to the other side of the tank to catch and absorb it . i have yet to try it though because my water changes usually takes care of it.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

paper towel method x2!

works like a champ, just did it today for my surface film. I just lay it right across entire top of surface and pull it back off and done. WAY easier than skimming it with my syphon hose which is what i used to do.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I had the same problem with oily looking surface in a tank with j. marleri and it wouldn't go away. I tried everything and still film on the surface.

Then I thought, "let's put a couple of guppies in and see what happens". Their tank water surface always looks great. 

VOILA! Gone. Month later, stil no film. And the julies don't even bother the guppies. 

Try it, you might like it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*scum*

i will try the paper towel method . i have 2 guppies was gonna get a few more guppies .today no scum on top slight oil type but not as bad and gross as it was yesterday . 
thanks guys 
tom


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

What I also use is a very fine net. If it does not work, put a paper towel in the net and gently cruise the surface of the water. In a few days it will be perfect.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*scum*

will keep all in mind like the paper towel trick . very simple and effective.

update on scum....
moved the koralia towards top of tank and aimed slightly upwards . no scum on tank with slight rippling of tank water ...so far so good ...
thanks 
tom


----------

